
Open-sourcing PalDB, a lightweight companion for storing side data - thousandx
https://engineering.linkedin.com/blog/2015/10/open-sourcing-paldb--a-lightweight-companion-for-storing-side-da
======
fanf2
I wonder why they don't use DJB's cab.

